# Diets?



## Christina Victoria (Nov 22, 2005)

Not sure if this should be in Recs or not, but I was wondering if anyone had any good ideas for diets/dieting?  From Prom this year I would love to be about 110-115 lbs (I'm around 126 lbs at the moment), and would like to have a defined waist/tiny thighs.  I'd also like to have a high/firm butt, if that makes sense.  I'm currently taking a tablespoon of Apple Cider Vinegar every day and each night, which is supposed to (Scientific tests, news..) speed up the metabolism, and do wonders for the skin & hair.  I do about 250 Calories worth of Cardio/dance each day, I do 100 twisting reps (Supposed to target waist), some side crunches, and some butt lifts (On all fours, lift up leg repeatedly).

I also don't eat any/very little white breads, and eat a lot of fiber and wheat breads, and lots of chicken (not fried).

If anyone has any tips, excersises, or diets that I should try, feel free to post.


----------



## Cruella (Nov 22, 2005)

I would recommend eating more vegetables/fruits, drinking lots of water and adding more cardio to your routine.


----------



## mspixieears (Nov 23, 2005)

Vegetables and fruits do wonders in general. I'm not advocating cutting out meat, but if you eat a lot of it in general, perhaps lessening it might help? It's great for metabolism and digestion in general.

Breakfast is an absolute must to get metabolism going! Don't forget to have it!


----------



## stacey (Nov 23, 2005)

a lot of protein. a lot of water. low sugar intake. no carbs after 3.

i wish i can take my own advise. i'm still trying to loose my baby weight - and he's 4 months right now. i'm 150 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 and want to get back down to my original 115.


----------



## Classic Beauty (Nov 23, 2005)

Make sure you eat enough food, eating too little can make you gain weight and ruin your metabolism.  I recommend www.shape.com 's message boards on tips.  And it depends on your height on what your goal weight should be.


----------



## Christina Victoria (Nov 23, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Classic Beauty* 
_Make sure you eat enough food, eating too little can make you gain weight and ruin your metabolism.  I recommend www.shape.com 's message boards on tips.  And it depends on your height on what your goal weight should be._

 
Thanks for the website, and I'm 5'7".


----------



## Classic Beauty (Nov 24, 2005)

I dont really think 115 is a reasonable weight.  I think the weight you are now is fine.  I am betting you just would like to change your body shape (ex. getting rid of a stomach pooch or decreasing body fat).  If so, then do strength training.  No, you wont bulk up, trust me.  you may also want to try oxygen magazine's forum too.  Sorry I dont have the website because I'm on my grandma's computer.

Anyway, hope you find something.  If you need anymore help just contact me, I have my own forum for teens who want to get in shape too if your interested.

Happy Thanksgiving!


----------



## Christina Victoria (Nov 24, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Classic Beauty* 
_I dont really think 115 is a reasonable weight.  I think the weight you are now is fine.  I am betting you just would like to change your body shape (ex. getting rid of a stomach pooch or decreasing body fat).  If so, then do strength training.  No, you wont bulk up, trust me.  you may also want to try oxygen magazine's forum too.  Sorry I dont have the website because I'm on my grandma's computer.

Anyway, hope you find something.  If you need anymore help just contact me, I have my own forum for teens who want to get in shape too if your interested.

Happy Thanksgiving!_

 
Aw, I'd love the forum's website.

I don't know; the doctor's say that it's just about the ideal weight, but I can't help but want to be skinnier.  I've gone through two eating disorders, and they were horrible - But the longing is still there.  And it's especially hard with all of the media, being paper thin.


----------



## Classic Beauty (Nov 24, 2005)

yay!  It's a real close knit community of like 15 girls.  Two of them are recovering from eating disorders, but they are still suffering.  I'll get cha the website as soon as I get home, but that wont be until Sunday.

www.toneteen.com 's has a board, I used to go there a lot, but I got fed up with all of the misinformation.  My sn is Sammee on there.


----------



## missdiorable (Nov 26, 2005)

my mom made the whole family switch to tap water to distilled and just eatting organic food, you might not lose weight as quickly as you wnat but you wind up with a lot more energy. just eatting good in general helps you lose weight. & if you still want to go out to eat places like panera bread and cheesecake factory are good places to go. my mom says they use fresh products.


----------



## Christina Victoria (Nov 26, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Classic Beauty* 
_yay!  It's a real close knit community of like 15 girls.  Two of them are recovering from eating disorders, but they are still suffering.  I'll get cha the website as soon as I get home, but that wont be until Sunday.

www.toneteen.com 's has a board, I used to go there a lot, but I got fed up with all of the misinformation.  My sn is Sammee on there. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Thank you for that website, it seems to have some interesting features.


----------



## Christina Victoria (Nov 26, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *missdiorable* 
_my mom made the whole family switch to tap water to distilled and just eatting organic food, you might not lose weight as quickly as you wnat but you wind up with a lot more energy. just eatting good in general helps you lose weight. & if you still want to go out to eat places like panera bread and cheesecake factory are good places to go. my mom says they use fresh products._

 
I eat mostly all organic food, and only FIGI Water.

I love Cheescake Factory!


----------



## caffn8me (Nov 26, 2005)

You current Body Mass Index is 19.7 which is to the lower end of the normal range.  At 115 pounds you will be below a healthy weight with a Body Mass Index of 18.  Being underweight can cause all sorts of hormonal related gynaecological problems.  The lowest weight you can go and still be within the  normal range for your height is 118 pounds.

You can calculate your BMI here


----------



## missdiorable (Nov 27, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Christina Victoria* 
_I eat mostly all organic food, and only FIGI Water.

I love Cheescake Factory!_

 

thats good. well i wish you luck on losing those pounds but im sure your fine at the size ur at.

cheesecake factory they have so much food i still havent looked at the whole menu yet lol


----------



## JunkaLunk (Dec 6, 2005)

My goal is EXACTLY the same as yours, and I mean just the same.  I am even the same weight HAH! well thanks for the post and PLEASE LET ME/US  know how it works out for you! good luck !


----------



## Christina Victoria (Dec 8, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *JunkaLunk* 
_My goal is EXACTLY the same as yours, and I mean just the same.  I am even the same weight HAH! well thanks for the post and PLEASE LET ME/US  know how it works out for you! good luck !_

 
Haha, yay for us.
It's going ok so far, but I haven't seen -much- difference.


----------



## pumpkincat210 (Dec 8, 2005)

How tall are you?


----------



## Scrangie (Dec 8, 2005)

Man, I can't help but shudder when I see cheesecake factory.  The one near where I live has failed its health inspections every time... Ick.  lol, I'm studying to be a health inspector. so I care about that weird crap.

Just... bad mental association.  CF and salmonella.  =(


----------



## Christina Victoria (Dec 8, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *pumpkincat210* 
_How tall are you?_

 
About 5'7".


----------



## missdiorable (Dec 8, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Scrangie* 
_Man, I can't help but shudder when I see cheesecake factory.  The one near where I live has failed its health inspections every time... Ick.  lol, I'm studying to be a health inspector. so I care about that weird crap.

Just... bad mental association.  CF and salmonella.  =(_

 
aw come to va. its clean & nice. i went to the ohara airport and the food sucked there. i was sooo mad cuz airport food isnt always bad. & the food was just wanted to maek me gag


----------



## Isis (Dec 9, 2005)

I'm 5'1" and used to tip the scales at 145lbs. Right now I'm at a comfy 100ish give or take a few (havn't weighed myself latelly) but I know I like where I'm at, & look & feel healthier. It didn't happen over night, it took about a year to get it all off. I just woke up one morning in HS very disgusted with myself, & made the commitment to ditch the pounds. I'm 25 and have kept it off w/o a problem 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





And here's what I did (and still do):
- Stoped eating fast food _completelly_. (I'm not counting Chinese Takeout or Papa Johns 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )

- Cut back on white starches.

- Up'ed protien & Veggies.

- NO soda.

- Drink plenty of water. But I'm not one of those people that cart around bottles of water.

- Work out for 1 hour EVERY DAY w/o fail - cardio (running, swimming, or whatever, I change it up alot b/c you'll hit a platau if you don't), squats, lunges, pushups, leg presses, & some pilaties.


----------



## Christina Victoria (Dec 10, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *FairladyZ* 
_I'm 5'1" and used to tip the scales at 145lbs. Right now I'm at a comfy 100ish give or take a few (havn't weighed myself latelly) but I know I like where I'm at, & look & feel healthier. It didn't happen over night, it took about a year to get it all off. I just woke up one morning in HS very disgusted with myself, & made the commitment to ditch the pounds. I'm 25 and have kept it off w/o a problem 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




And here's what I did (and still do):
- Stoped eating fast food completelly. (I'm not counting Chinese Takeout or Papa Johns 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )

- Cut back on white starches.

- Up'ed protien & Veggies.

- NO soda.

- Drink plenty of water. But I'm not one of those people that cart around bottles of water.

- Work out for 1 hour EVERY DAY w/o fail - cardio (running, swimming, or whatever, I change it up alot b/c you'll hit a platau if you don't), squats, lunges, pushups, leg presses, & some pilaties._

 
Hm, I do all of that, except the hour of working out each day. I'm kind of lazy, but I dance about 3 times a week and try to stretch/crunch at home.


----------



## joytheobscure (Dec 11, 2005)

OH, man I'd love to diet, I've gained weight the last two years- from 115 to 130 and it just sickens me.  I want to be at 120.  I mainly blame a serious mountain dew addiction and eating in a school cafeteria, but I don't think I can try to give up anything until the holidays pass.  I am trying to drink more water.  I will start January 2nd.     I feel fat when I've always been the "tiny" one.   blech.....  Maybe Santa can bring me a good diet book. LOL


----------



## Bexx (Dec 11, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *caffn8me* 
_You current Body Mass Index is 19.7 which is to the lower end of the normal range.  At 115 pounds you will be below a healthy weight with a Body Mass Index of 18.  Being underweight can cause all sorts of hormonal related gynaecological problems.  The lowest weight you can go and still be within the  normal range for your height is 118 pounds.

You can calculate your BMI here_

 
Caffn8me: you are always so knowlegable. Lots of research on your part hey? However, just so you all know, BMI is not quite as accurate as ppl think it is. Its a great tool, but there are so many factors involved, that there is room for adjustments. Just thought I'd add my 2 cents, as we studied it in school a bit a few years back. Thats it! You are so nice to help ppl out and look stuff up for them. I notice you are always willing to help!


----------



## Pimptress (Dec 12, 2005)

Bah, bmi is crap. According to BMI my boyfriend is obese because he's 5'7 and 170lbs... but he's not even fat!!! He has a lot of muscle and he's just not a stick... I mean not fat at all, seriously. It doesn't take into consideration your muscle that you have or anything, especially since muscle weighs more than fat.

With that being said, I ballooned from my lowest this year which was 123lbs and 17% body fat (and I didn't even work out) to gaining a boyfriend in June and 142lbs now with god knows how much body fat... Arg. and I know exactly why... fast food, soda, energy drinks... eating with he's hungry even if I just ate...

I know I need to change my habits, and I will... some other day 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  It's frustrating yet I know it won't be hard... when I moved to Wisconsin last year I was right around the same weight that I am now, and I cut it down to 123 over a year, by doing nothing but eating better and only drinking water, so if I can get myself to start doing that again, and throw in a little exersize, I should hopefully be okay

Here's to hoping that I don't gain any more weight, though *sigh*. Maybe I will start tomorrow, no more fast food. Ok, only Wendy's Chili (220calories, only 50 or so from fat!)


----------



## Miss Pumpkin (Dec 15, 2005)

If you want to start a diet go to a nutritionist or a doctor and ask them to give you a diet appropiate for you. In November 2003 I started a diet and I lost 17 kilos, it was very hard and I was on 1300 calories a day, but the results gave me so much confidence... I still have body issues that's why today I have decided to start the diet again, but if you look at this you will see that it really did work...

September 2003 ............................. April 2005​


----------



## Christina Victoria (Dec 15, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Miss Pumpkin* 
_If you want to start a diet go to a nutritionist or a doctor and ask them to give you a diet appropiate for you. In November 2003 I started a diet and I lost 17 kilos, it was very hard and I was on 1300 calories a day, but the results gave me so much confidence... I still have body issues that's why today I have decided to start the diet again, but if you look at this you will see that it really did work...

September 2003 ............................. April 2005​ 



_

 
Aw, well thank you for the story.  I still think you look great in both pictures.


----------

